# WTB:  CWC Swan Forks and Truss Rods



## RandomParts (Oct 14, 2019)

Looking for men’s CWC swan forks and truss rods


----------



## RandomParts (Oct 17, 2019)

Last piece I need for my project.  Thanks


----------



## RandomParts (Oct 31, 2019)

Still looking.  Thanks


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 31, 2019)

Do you need one with a locking fork ? Post pic of what your looking for


----------



## RandomParts (Nov 8, 2019)

Still looking. Thanks


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 4, 2019)

Still looking.  Thanks


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 5, 2019)

I've not heard of a swan fork. Did Chad coin a new CWC term?? 

Do you mean a pre WW2 fork with a pointy projection on the lower rear crown I've heard called a crow's foot...

Picture of your bike please serial or year!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I've not heard of a swan fork. Did Chad coin a new CWC term??
> 
> Do you mean a pre WW2 fork with a pointy projection on the lower rear crown I've heard called a crow's foot...
> 
> Picture of your bike please serial or year!!




Chad can't take credit for that one--collectors have referred to this as a swan fork for a while now. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 5, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I've not heard of a swan fork. Did Chad coin a new CWC term??
> 
> Do you mean a pre WW2 fork with a pointy projection on the lower rear crown I've heard called a crow's foot...
> 
> Picture of your bike please serial or year!!



I wish it was me!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Chad can't take credit for that one--collectors have referred to this as a swan fork for a while now. V/r Shawn




I don't see a swan but I guess CWC did!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> I wish it was me!
> View attachment 1106151




This is why I try to go back through the books in my library. I always catch something new. I've probably seen this many times before but it never 'stuck'! Thanks Chad. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 5, 2019)

The swan-type fork is the most elegant fork of all! IMO..


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 5, 2019)

I agree, very elegant looking.  My favorite fork of any manufacturer.  Let me know if anyone has a set available.  Thanks


----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2019)

I've always called it the crescent moon fork ( that's what it looks like from top ) and the earlier one is the My Favorite Martian or flying V.  so if CWC called it the Swan what did they call the " V "


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 6, 2019)

CWC 36 fork is called by collectors the "Flying V" Has  a talon on the back of the crown.
 CWC 37.... "Swan Fork" picture a standing swan with wings outspread and cupping forward.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 6, 2019)

RandomParts said:


> I agree, very elegant looking. My favorite fork of any manufacturer. Let me know if anyone has a set available. Thanks




A picture of your bike would help you find your fork
Not all men’s CWC have the same length head tube and truss rods 


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the response.  It is an A serial number bent tank CWC with a 5” head tube.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 6, 2019)

Nor do all CWC bikes use the swan fork.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 6, 2019)

RandomParts said:


> Thanks for the response. It is an A serial number bent tank CWC with a 5” head tube.



Like Jim said, pictures please. Not all bent tanks used the swan fork.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 6, 2019)

He may just want to pimp out his bike with a swan fork regardless of whether it initially came with one.


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 6, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Like Jim said, pictures please. Not all bent tanks used the swan fork.



I agree and have seen them with a Flying V on the early ones and crowned and bladed forks on others.  Since this bike started as a bare frame, I am looking for a swan fork.  Don’t have a picture with me at the moment.  Thanks.


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 6, 2019)

I will see if I have one and get back to you


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 6, 2019)

Cool. Build it up as you please since you have a blank canvas. I'd go deluxe model, with duel silver rays and lit rack.

"Pimp" away


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 6, 2019)

My message is Chad approved


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 6, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> I will see if I have one and get back to you
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> ...



Thanks


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 7, 2019)

RandomParts said:


> Thanks




PM sent


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

